# People please help!!! im loosing my mind



## mike1987 (Sep 15, 2014)

Last night we had an argument witch set me off again it would seem to be a harmless thing I told her that our communication suffers big time and I feel myself ignored. Let me show you my prospective at it. We are trying to buy a piece of property 2 bedroom condo pretty beat up place which has lots of work to do it has some water damage. When I woke up she wasn't feeling good so I decided to cook for her I though it would make her feel better. I grilled some chicken cooked some potato and omelet the the way she likes. It turned out that she didn't want it instead she told my friend when he came over to go to Wawa and get something for her when I was in the same room with her. I thought ok it is fine she doesn't feel well I will do it I got what she wanted then a lit bit later my friend left it seemed like she felt better n I decided to tell her that we need to go to home depot and buy some boxes and tape because we are going to move out by the end of this month n it is important to pack everything n find storage unit so we could vacate the current apartment we live in time n no stress. At first she told me that she would do it then she told me that she wanted to do her hair I said ok sure I will. I washed her hair then we were watching some documentaries when I switched the channel she got mad at me and told me that she was watching it told her ok switch it as didn't know what channel it was and she told me no it is fine I said ok than. Her hair dryed and I asked her if she is ready to go she lay on the floor and closed her eyes she told me that I can go with my friend. We really need some boxes so I said ok I will go. At this moment I really started feeling like she goes back into her cycle of silent treatments, it makes me unworthy and guilty just this night after our argument I found out that silent treatment is a form of emotional abuse it seems to me as if she uses it as a weapon as well as sex to get what she wants or to prove her point trying to control and manipulate me in the way she wants. She is making me scared talking or act in my natural state, silent treatment upsets me a lot. I thought ok in the back of my mind maybe it just seems this way. I came back home after an hour or so with all of the supplies we need to move out. We sat quiet for a while then her dad called her phone and they spoke. When she finished I asked her if dad was still ok with that fact that we a planning to move into his house in the end of this month. She said that she didn't want to talk about it tonight I asked her again and she said this time that he is ok with it asked her why we wouldn't check some storage places now before i go to work soon n she said that we can do it tomorrow after we see our agent first and i told her didn't make a difference when we look for it because we still will need to move out. She said that she didn't feel like doing it I asked her to check it online couple of days before but she didn't do it. Then everything started going wrong i told something and she did n then she told me that I'm accusing her of everything. I got angry because i didn't know how to cope with all of this. After our trip to see my parents for the first time she told me that i have changed. I just missed my family and I was focused on getting the most out of that trip. Not to mention that I didn't see my family for almost 5 years. We got married around one year and a half ago, my wife is pregnant right now and we are expecting now she is almost 6 months pregnant. We were fighting for the last couple of months. We had our issues with sexbefore she got pregnant but right now it gets much much worse and I really feel like she is taking it to the next level. She always told me that I just was trying to make her feel bad about sex. Almost every time when we had sex she never showed any amorions I felt like I was raping her. Recently she told me that she had some deep issues caused by her past relationships. My wife told me that her ex boyfriend was an abusive man always put her down, called her names and didnt give her any room to breathe. So very recently I found out that it is me who is abusive because she starts seeing the same paterns in me. She said that she cant open up sexualy to me because of her past hurt. I feel myself like a hostage in this situation. Please tell me what to do I feel real lost today we gonna go for a conseling I really want to do it. She still gives me silent treatment and we dont have any sex at the moment at all.








Нажмите, чтобы Ответить, Ответить всем или Переслать


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Mike help us and yourself, by clicking on the edit button at the bottom of your post, and break up the paragraphs so we can read it. You won't get many answers if it hurts to read. As it looks like one big sentence. 

The "Return Key" is your friend...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Read "No More Mr. Nice Guy" and "Married Mans Sex Life Primer", then get back to us. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

mike1987, in reading your post, it seems to me that next time, things will go a lot better if you FRY the chicken, rather than grill it.

A recent study showed a very strong link between loss of intellect when serving one's significant other grilled chicken, potato, and omelet.

The study isolated grilled chicken as the culprit in this equation. People in the control group who fried, frickasseed, hausenpfieffer'ed, stewed, jerked, rotisseried, or salad-ed the chicken all retained normal mental faculties.

But grill that chicken (in combination with potato in any form, and omelet), and you can pretty much kiss your smarts goodbye.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

We've been inundated with functionally illiterate posters lately. What's up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

If it was me, I would just wait and see what her next move is when it comes to moving. IMO I wish you hadn't got her pregnant because it seems that she likes wheeling the sword over your head.

Now maybe it's that she's pregnant but still the door has to swing both ways in a relationship and as of now she has you side of the door blocked or locked.


----------



## JWTBL (May 28, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> We've been inundated with functionally illiterate posters lately. What's up?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really - how can one even respond to such a convoluted post? Way too long and confusing.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a legit brain injury so these long posts are out for me. 

Break this up into paragraphs for your readers. 

Four - five lines then space between.


----------



## Janky (Nov 26, 2013)

NotLikeYou said:


> mike1987, in reading your post, it seems to me that next time, things will go a lot better if you FRY the chicken, rather than grill it.
> 
> A recent study showed a very strong link between loss of intellect when serving one's significant other grilled chicken, potato, and omelet.
> 
> ...


Lol, made my day.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> We've been inundated with functionally illiterate posters lately. What's up?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I blame texting...


----------



## eheigl (Sep 19, 2014)

Come on people, this is just rude. No need for the smart a*se comments about the original poster's writing style, especially since he seems distressed.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Your wife is displaying red flag signals. Something is going on that you dont know about.

Seriously man up and take a harder line with her. Stop doing everything for her.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

mike...ever hear of the bait and switch? You got her pregnant, now she got what she wanted from you, and she shut you off from sex. It is pretty disrespectful. And if it were just you two, maybe you should consider just dumping her. But it would not be very manly to dump a woman you made pregnant.

Soooo, you are gonna have to work it out. First, don't allow her to disrespect you. You are the man of the house. Tell her part of marriage is sex. no sex = no marriage. Make sure she understands that.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

What you are doing is rewarding bad behavior. She treats you like crap and you wash her hair. 

You are in dire need of a book called "married mans sex life primer". They have a blog/forum also. 

Stop doing things for her when she acts like that. Do things for you. 

Some women use sex as a control method. And silent treatment also is a control method. You're most likely racking your brain trying to figure out what you've done to make her act like this. Don't, just go about your day like you're the king of your castle. 

I was like you, did my best not to upset wife because I thought the more pissed she was the less sex I would get. I read that book I mentioned and turned my life around. Took years but now my wife intiates sex 90% of the time.

Remember, she only treats you the way YOU let her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I've never read it, but I think you could really, really use the book, No More Mr. Nice Guy.

Your wife is taking advantage of your nature. She is contributing nothing to the health of your relationship, and is undermining it. At some point, you have to put your foot down or this will only escalate.

Get to that marriage counseling sooner, rather than later, and stand your ground. Walking on eggshells with your spouse is a ridiculous way to live, as is bending over backwards for her every whim. 

And for all of you who are having so much trouble with his post, here it is:


> Last night we had an argument witch set me off. again it would seem to be a harmless thing I told her that our communication suffers big time and I feel myself ignored.
> 
> Let me show you my prospective at it. We are trying to buy a piece of property 2 bedroom condo pretty beat up place which has lots of work to do it has some water damage.
> 
> ...


----------

